# accusé de reception sur "mail "safari



## poissongris (14 Février 2008)

bonjour,  
j'aimerai savoir comment demander un accusé de reception sur "mail" de safari, ou dois je aller??
merci


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2008)

bonjour 
outre le fait que ce sujet est abordé des dizaines de fois ( et déjà traité)

soit tu consultes et écris tes messages en ligne via Safari via les pages internet de ton service email
( et vois si ce service là offre cette option)

soit tu passes par Mail qui est un logiciel de messagerie 
( et qui n'a pas d'option AR)
la recherche te donnera des pistes pour contourner ca


----------

